# Question about freezing duck breast.



## Hunter22

Is there a certain way your suposeto freeze duck breast so they taste as good or about as good as cooking them the same day you shot em? I always eat em same day for breakfast dinner or supper but this is the first time freezing some. Any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Buckhustler

I just clean them really good and suck all the air out of the bag. I know there is probably a better secret but I do mine like that and they taste fine.


----------



## ngaduck

I just wash them really good. Clean all the wound channels and clots. Pat them dry and put them in freezer bags. Try to get all the air out of the bag. When I put them in the freezer, I lay the bag flat so they thaw better. We will sometimes bleed them on ice for a day or so like you would a deer.


----------



## HALOJmpr

ngaduck said:


> I just wash them really good. Clean all the wound channels and clots. Pat them dry and put them in freezer bags. Try to get all the air out of the bag. When I put them in the freezer, I lay the bag flat so they thaw better. We will sometimes bleed them on ice for a day or so like you would a deer.



Same but I use salt water instead of just ice.


----------



## Larry Young Jr

What evryone said I use vaccum sealer. Ihave geese and ducks breast for a year before. Just has good as day one.
Good luck  and besafe
Larry


----------



## kscoggins

Clean breast good, remove any clotted blood etc.  Put them in saltwater in the fridge and change water daily for 2-3 days. freeze them in water and remove all the air.  They will keep for a year no problem this way with NO freezer burn.  You can also freeze them in the marinade you use to cook them in.  I always freeze them in water and never get any freezer burn.  Got 1 bag still from last Jan that I am about to start thawing, look the same as when I put them in the freezer. I always spend a lot of time cleaning the meat up real good,  and get all the feather out and off of the meat so when I that them they are ready for marinade and the grill.


----------



## Hairy Dawg

kscoggins said:


> Clean breast good, remove any clotted blood etc.  Put them in saltwater in the fridge and change water daily for 2-3 days. freeze them in water and remove all the air.  They will keep for a year no problem this way with NO freezer burn.  You can also freeze them in the marinade you use to cook them in.  I always freeze them in water and never get any freezer burn.  Got 1 bag still from last Jan that I am about to start thawing, look the same as when I put them in the freezer. I always spend a lot of time cleaning the meat up real good,  and get all the feather out and off of the meat so when I that them they are ready for marinade and the grill.



This is the way I started doing them a couple of years ago. If you plan on using them within a couple of months, it would be fine without filling the bag with water, but if it might be a year or longer, I would definitely add water.


----------



## Nitro

kscoggins said:


> Clean breast good, remove any clotted blood etc.  Put them in saltwater in the fridge and change water daily for 2-3 days. freeze them in water and remove all the air.  They will keep for a year no problem this way with NO freezer burn.  You can also freeze them in the marinade you use to cook them in.  I always freeze them in water and never get any freezer burn.  Got 1 bag still from last Jan that I am about to start thawing, look the same as when I put them in the freezer. I always spend a lot of time cleaning the meat up real good,  and get all the feather out and off of the meat so when I that them they are ready for marinade and the grill.



This. Good post.


----------



## Hunter22

thanks for all the info. This helps out alot. I put all my fish in water and freeze them but didnt know if I should do the duck breast the same. I typically eat them same day because they taste so good and i cant get enough but our grill broke yesterday so I need to get on fixin that. Thanks for all the help. It will probably only be a week at most untill I cook em.


----------



## CuppedWings

All I've ever done is clean off the breast as best I can, load 6-8 breasts in a gallon bag and cover them with water to freeze. I lay it flat in the freezer to minimize space.

They usually take a while to thaw out.  Once I can extract them from the ice, I'll put them in a bowl of brine for a few hours.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I had always used the water method until this year. I got a vacuum sealer and use it now. Takes up much less space.


----------



## LipRip'r

kscoggins said:


> Clean breast good, remove any clotted blood etc.  Put them in saltwater in the fridge and change water daily for 2-3 days.freeze them in the marinade you use to cook them in.



I do all of above, except that third day mine are in marinade for 24 hrs...then I freeze them in the marinade. that way when I get ready to eat them, just thaw, rinse off, and cook....


----------



## Hunter22

I dont even really marinade mine. I just put some salt, pepper, lemmon juice and a thin coat of olive oil, set em in the fridge for about an hour or two and cook em rare and I swear its 10X better than steak. I havent really used any marinade yet. What would be some good suggestions on some good stuff to marinade em in?


----------

